# puppies 3 weeks,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here are the pups, now 3 weeks,,,,,,,,,,,,,( Chloe had to get in on the act,!!!)


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute 
dont blame her why should she miss out


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

so sweet.
i was just wondering where you'd gone, busy i guess?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> here are the pups, now 3 weeks,,,,,,,,,,,,,( Chloe had to get in on the act,!!!)


Hey you back pups are real cute and Chloe looks just a she should a 'Gizmo'


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, the pups are looking good and so is little Chloe, she should always be the center of attention


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhhh bless they are sweet


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

awwww very cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you everyone,.


----------



## leggy (Feb 28, 2008)

Love the pics How cute. I never let my dogs have pups as i could never part with them lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great looking pups, and Chloe is really coming on aint she?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Great looking pups, and Chloe is really coming on aint she?


yes im really pleased with her,, she is a little madame, and thinks she rules the house,!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

OMG THEY ARE awwwwwwwwww, i really like that black puppy in the first picture, the one 3rd from the left  Now he would be the one ild pick if i was having one 
ur **** zu is beautifull to


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

*squish* totaly adorable!!!!!!!


----------

